# boston butt on green egg



## The Bell Man (May 8, 2009)

I'm cooking my first boston butt Sunday, what's the best method on the egg?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 8, 2009)

I always like to smoke it for 4-5 hours @ 225-240 and then wrap it good in foil and finish it in the oven at 225. If I want a crust o the outside, I will fire the egg back up and give the butt some heat.


----------



## The Bell Man (May 10, 2009)

I cooked it 5 hrs total at about 275,wrapped it in foil after the first hour, turned out great


----------



## Buckbuster (May 10, 2009)

I use a thermometer stuck in the meat with a wire running off of it to a digital readout. I have the gauge on the the lid at 225 and when the meat hits about 200 I take it out. The lid is never opened until the meat hits 200 which takes about 12 hrs.


----------



## waregle1 (May 11, 2009)

*How was it?*

So how was your 1st Egg'd butt? I cooked a 5lber on my small on Sunday. I used pecan & cherry wood. I smoked it at 275 dome temp until the butt reached 170 internal temp. I wrapped it in AF and put it back on the BGE until it reached 192 internal. I pulled it off and wrapped it in towels and stuck in a cooler for 3 hours. It was so moist & delicious.

I love pulled pork on the Egg.....

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregele1)


----------



## 4wheeling4life (May 11, 2009)

what is not good cooked on the BGE?


----------



## murf (May 11, 2009)

I do all nighters on the big ones. 225° in the egg indirect with a large drip pan. Inject right before cooking with pineapple juice, worcrstershire sauce and some kosher salt. Rub some of your favorite spices on the surface for good bark. Mine usually take 15-18 hours to get up to 200° internal. Wrap in foil and several towels and place in cooler to keep warm for up to 4 hours. The resting part is very important for a tender butt. 

Oh and I forgot, pour a dr pepper in when foiling it. It will absorb almost all of it.


----------



## Mountain Hunter (May 16, 2009)

*Murf Knows!*



murf said:


> I do all nighters on the big ones. 225° in the egg indirect with a large drip pan. Inject right before cooking with pineapple juice, worcrstershire sauce and some kosher salt. Rub some of your favorite spices on the surface for good bark. Mine usually take 15-18 hours to get up to 200° internal. Wrap in foil and several towels and place in cooler to keep warm for up to 4 hours. The resting part is very important for a tender butt.
> 
> Oh and I forgot, pour a dr pepper in when foiling it. It will absorb almost all of it.


 
Several years ago I was coming through Hiawasse, GA and a fellow was doing a BGE cooking demo in front of Hiawassee Hardware. Needless to say I stopped and talked to him and got a few sample bites. I talked to him about how to cook a good BB and with the exception of the Dr. Pepper, this is exactly what he told me. I tried it and for sure his and Murf's instruction are on the money. If you want some good eating, do it this way. Cook it low, slow and long but most important is get the internal temp 200 degrees plus and then wrap it and let it rest. When you're ready to pull it, it will almost fall apart just by looking at it.

MH


----------



## lovette (May 27, 2009)

I do big butts overnight too, about 16 hrs.  Murf is spot on.  Haven't tried Dr Pepper yet, but I use Lucious "The King's" Barbeque seasoning as a dry marinade/rub the night before the smoke.  I use indirect at 225ish with place setter, a drip pan with water or apple juice, hickory chunks, and I load up the egg to the top of the fire ring.  Don't have to reload for a 16 hr smoke.  Aint the Egg great!


----------



## injun joe (May 30, 2009)

Hey Lovette,
Could you explain what you mean by "indirect" in the egg? Thanks.


----------



## stev (May 30, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Hey Lovette,
> Could you explain what you mean by "indirect" in the egg? Thanks.


Put all ur charcoal to one side of grill .And cook on the oppisite side of charcoal.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 30, 2009)

Buckbuster said:


> I use a thermometer stuck in the meat with a wire running off of it to a digital readout. I have the gauge on the the lid at 225 and when the meat hits about 200 I take it out. The lid is never opened until the meat hits 200 which takes about 12 hrs.




Yeap.....That's how I do it. Low and slow


----------



## 4wheeling4life (May 30, 2009)

rather than pile your charcoal on one side just buy a plate setter  or a half moon pizza stone


----------



## 2789britt (May 31, 2009)

whens dinner


----------



## lovette (Jun 26, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Hey Lovette,
> Could you explain what you mean by "indirect" in the egg? Thanks.



I use the plate setter for indirect smoking in the BGE.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 26, 2009)

lovette said:


> I use the plate setter for indirect smoking in the BGE.



Me too.  IMO, if you only buy one "egg-cessory", the plate setter is a MUST!


Y'all makin me hungry.  I've got a pork loin that's gonna get butterflied and stuffed with spinach, ham, cheese and sauteed almonds, wrapped up, covered in bacon and Egged tonight....MMM MMM MMM!


----------



## bamafans (Jun 26, 2009)

I cooked one on the BGE last week...

275 deg. with the plate setter in for indirect cooking for 12 hours. I had a drip pan under the butt full of water and apple juice. After 12 hrs, I wrapped it in AF and threw it in the cooler for another 5 hours....

great tasting butt!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 26, 2009)

bamafans said:


> I cooked one on the BGE last week...
> 
> 275 deg. with the plate setter in for indirect cooking for 12 hours. I had a drip pan under the butt full of water and apple juice. After 12 hrs, I wrapped it in AF and threw it in the cooler for another 5 hours....
> 
> great tasting butt!!!



Similar to mine..  I use the big solid rib rack.. drip pan underneath and add apple juice, or sometimes wine and water mixed.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 26, 2009)

All this BBQ talk is makin me hungry!


----------

